# I have questions



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

OK so first time using my Toro 1600 I noticed one side of the cut leaving a line. I did check the HOC with gage and it was spot on. Second time before cutting I checked my HOC with the Accu-Gage and it was right on. Check to see if the reel was cutting paper all the way across and it was for the most part except on the very right side (standing behind the mower). If I adjusted it two clicks it sound to me as if were dragging too much across the bed knife. I went ahead with those two clicks and started the mower and engaged the reel. That didn't sound too good so I cut if off.

I went back one click and still I was getting too much noise from the reel hitting the bed knife. So I readjusted it back to where it was when I originally started. Checked it with the gage and off to cutting.

As you can see by the pics I am still leaving a line in the grass. It doesn't happen all the time but enough to make me want to determine what is the issue?

So would you say it is 
A) the bed knife could be slightly rifled from the previous owner and might need to be replaced?
b) the reel needs a back lapping? the company I purchased it from said they did back lap it before shipping
c) the rear drum is slightly out of kilter? 
d) my lawn isn't level enough in those areas?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Can you go over it at a different angle? I've got the same problems in llsces of my yard but it's simply due to my lawn not being flat enough.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Can you go over it at a different angle? I've got the same problems in llsces of my yard but it's simply due to my lawn not being flat enough.


+1

I've seen the same things happen in my lawn when I mow. It's visible when I look at the cut lines from the side and not visible when I'm staring at them straight on. I'd venture to say that if you do a double-cut perpendicular to the one you made, you won't see the lines, and that would be due to the fact that your lawn isn't level.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

a little different angle and morning sun in these shots.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Love the landscape row along the fence. I need to do that. To me It looks like one side is cutting a little lower than the other from the pictures. HOC on both sides measures the same?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

yes they measure exactly the same. that is what has me stumped


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> yes they measure exactly the same. that is what has me stumped


 wish someone with more knowledge of reels would take a close look at the photos. I know you have the grooved front roller so I don't think it should do that.. something is a little off. @Ware he has basically the same reel I believe.. maybe he will know. @dfw_pilot @Redtenchu


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I have it too. It's an unlevel lawn.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Is one of your legs longer than the other? It could affect my answer to your questions.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I kind of agree with it being unlevel and here is why. It doesn't do it all the time. If it were something out of kilter on the mower it would be doing it a lot more often.

at least that is my thinking.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Is one of your legs longer than the other? It could affect my answer to your questions.


uhhhh I don't think so


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > Is one of your legs longer than the other? It could affect my answer to your questions.
> ...


:lol: alright, crisis averted. I'm taking surgical intervention off the table then.

My diagnosis: you need about 3 tons of fine sand.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

well funny you should mention that because today I happened to be at a golf course for work. the maintenance guy was walking across the parking lot and I caught up to him. we started talking and I jokingly said I sure wish I had access to your top dresser. he said well that ain't happening, but my son works here and he might want to talk to you.

long story short his son shows up and we start talking. he said he would bring over their top dresser and spread the sand for me. now we have to come to an agreement on price. i was just happy that I found someone who is willing to spread sand in the middle of this heat wave we are having.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Are you stretching the cut width just a little too much? You could try narrowing the path width a little to see.

I have noticed this a little when the grass gets "puffy" from thatch or just to thick. If I see this, then the dethatcher is coming out soon to correct.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Are you stretching the cut width just a little too much? You could try narrowing the path width a little to see.
> 
> I have noticed this a little when the grass gets "puffy" from thatch or just to thick. If I see this, then the dethatcher is coming out soon to correct.


actually i tried to shorten the cut width just a little to see if that would make a difference. it does not appear that it did.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stretching the cut width just a little too much? You could try narrowing the path width a little to see.
> ...


Does it feel pillowy or firm when you walk on the lawn?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> well funny you should mention that because today I happened to be at a golf course for work. the maintenance guy was walking across the parking lot and I caught up to him. we started talking and I jokingly said I sure wish I had access to your top dresser. he said well that ain't happening, but my son works here and he might want to talk to you.
> 
> long story short his son shows up and we start talking. he said he would bring over their top dresser and spread the sand for me. now we have to come to an agreement on price. i was just happy that I found someone who is willing to spread sand in the middle of this heat wave we are having.


I would jump on that in a heartbeat. Awesome resource you found there


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Spammage said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


just a little firm but not hard. you have to remember that I am on sand here. grab a shovel and take one shot and you'll hit sand. the more you dig the more sand you'll find. :lol:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> > well funny you should mention that because today I happened to be at a golf course for work. the maintenance guy was walking across the parking lot and I caught up to him. we started talking and I jokingly said I sure wish I had access to your top dresser. he said well that ain't happening, but my son works here and he might want to talk to you.
> ...


i was a happy boy when I heard that. :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > TigerinFL said:
> ...


Well, it's just one idea. My Palisades (and to a lesser extent El Toro) start to get puffy around this time of year every year. The mower starts floating and I start to see these same lines. I plan on dethatching mine in the next couple of weeks as the puffiness is just starting to set in. I would think you would be ahead of me in Florida.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > TigerinFL said:
> ...


Man you better buy a PowerBall ticket too! Is he going to bring the sand too, or just the machine and throw it for you? Make sure he does the dragging with the mat, and you sit in the AC and supervise with ice water at hand :lol:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

water? heck I shall be working on my relationship with my A/C and sipping a cold one :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Late to the party, but I didn't see any questions about the front roller, is it firm? Any play in the front roller can magnify issues with a bumpy lawn.

I'm also concerned that it doesn't seem like you had an issue with the bumpy lawn before (or did I miss that?).

What is your HOC? setting the mower close to its max HOC can also increase the input from the driver and cause an uneven cut.

Overall I do agree with the general consensus that the lawn is the issue, not the mower. More mowing will help over time. I like mowing after a little rain to push down high spots. I do think sand will give you the biggest bang for your buck in this situation.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@TigerinFL I agree that sand leveling is probably always :mrgreen: in order, but I also see some areas of grass that appear much taller than the rest - make sure you aren't inadvertently lifting/floating/bouncing the front roller during operation. I think the best way to avoid that is to grip the sides of the handlebar and not the top while mowing (see below). If the bumpy lawn is causing any bouncing, I would reduce the mower speed and mow at just above idle. It doesn't take much to cause aftercut appearance issues when mowing reel low.

The Toro Aftercut Appearance Troubleshooting Guide is a good read and may give you (and others) some ideas/things to watch for. :thumbsup:

I think @ahartzell was getting some similar lines before he leveled.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> Late to the party, but I didn't see any questions about the front roller, is it firm? Any play in the front roller can magnify issues with a bumpy lawn. Front roller seems firm to me but as a newbie I may not know how firm it is supposed to be.
> 
> I'm also concerned that it doesn't seem like you had an issue with the bumpy lawn before (or did I miss that?). using a rotary mower there was some slight bump but not that bad. never saw this issue but of course I was cutting at 1.25.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

looks like you got the info you needed. Looking forward to the progress with the awesome new machine.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> well funny you should mention that because today I happened to be at a golf course for work. the maintenance guy was walking across the parking lot and I caught up to him. we started talking and I jokingly said I sure wish I had access to your top dresser. he said well that ain't happening, but my son works here and he might want to talk to you.
> 
> long story short his son shows up and we start talking. he said he would bring over their top dresser and spread the sand for me. now we have to come to an agreement on price. i was just happy that I found someone who is willing to spread sand in the middle of this heat wave we are having.


i am jealous.
wowwww


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

well after the third cut this morning after a rain I would say the line situation has gotten better. check the HOC with the Accugage and went to cut a few strips. came back in and checked it again. found out the right side had dropped just a little. left side was still fine. so I adjusted and made sure the right side was a little more snug.

went back out and cut a few strips and came back and checked it again. this time it was perfect. no movement at all. so I guess most of it was a rookie error in not tightening the bolt back tight enough. I didn't want to over tighten it but I found out that I just wasn't going far enough.

lawn looks much better :thumbup:


----------

